# Transparenter Hintergrund in Vektorbild, wie?



## tutorial-hilfe (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Ladkarte in CorelTrace vektorisiert, mit schwarzem Hintergrund
Nun möchte ich die in CorelDraw Datei => Importieren = *.cmx.
Wie bekomme ich den hier schwarzen Hintergrund der Landkarte transparent in CorelDraw?
Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung zu viele Objekte markiert.

Ich habe folgendes gemacht.

In Corel Photo Paint eine Landkarte mit Strassen erstellt, 
der Hintergrund der Landkarte ist transparent.
Um diese Landkarte in Corel Draw vergrößert darzustellen 
habe ich sie mit Corel Trace vektorisiert.

Da Corel Trace aber mit der cpt Datei von Corel Draw nicht zurecht kommt, 
habe ich die Datei vorher als tif - Bild gespeichert.

Nun hat aber Corel Trace die weißen Strassen nicht merh gefunden, 
da statt transparent der Hintergrund nun auch weiß war.

Also Versuch zwei.
Den Hintergrund des tif - Bildes schwarz gemacht, so sind sie Strassen alle sichtbar.
Jetzt das ganze mit Corel Trace vektoriesiert.
Und nun in Corel Draw => Datei => Importieren die Corel Trace Datei laden.

Jetzt kann ich auch ohne Verluste die Landkarte in der Größe ändern, 
nur eben ist der Hintergrund schwarz.

Jetzt gibt es hier die Möglichkeit mit dem Werkzeug Interaktive Transparents einem Bild einen transparenten Hintergrund zuzuweisen. Nur geht das hier nicht wegen der Fehlermeldung „Zu viele Objekte ausgewählt“. 
Ein Blick in den Objekt Inspektor zeigt das das ca. 900 Objekte (Kurven) sind.

Also im Objekt Inspektor die Gruppierung der 900 Objekte (Kurven) aufgehoben, 
so das sich jetzt die einzelnen Kurven auswählen lassen. Dadurch erhält man die Möglichkeit die schwarzen Kurven die aus dem Hintergrund entstanden sind zu löschen. Dies ist eine etwas mühselige Arbeit. Jetzt die verbleiben Kurven wieder zu einer Gruppe zusammenfassen und schon kann man die transparente Landkarte auch beliebig vergrößern oder verkleinern.

Jetzt kommt das Problem:
Ich habe die Strassen die aus der Landkarte am Rand enden sanft ins „nichts“ übergehen lassen. Das sah bei transparentem Hinterrund ganz gut aus. Nur ist dieser jetzt ja schwarz gewesen und so hat man nun ein schwarz gepünkteltes Strassenende. Jetzt müsse man alle schwarzen Objekte (Kurven) dieser Gruppe aus der Gruppe löschen. Nur wie kann man das effektive lösen?
Oder wie kann ich gleich mit transparentem Hintergrund eine Vektorgrafik erstellen?

MfG
Tutorial-Hilfe


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Februar 2006)

Guten Morgen,
erst mal eine doofe Frage warum erstellst du die Karte nicht direkt mittels Pfaden in CD?
Und weil ich so nett bin hab ich dir gard mal die Arbeit abgenommen, aber mchs ruhig selbst wenn du willst  .

Viele Grüße


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo DirtyWorld,



			
				DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> erst mal eine doofe Frage warum erstellst du die Karte nicht direkt mittels Pfaden in CD?
> Und weil ich so nett bin hab ich dir gard mal die Arbeit abgenommen, aber mchs ruhig selbst wenn du willst  .
> 
> Viele Grüße



vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich habe mir die Karte in CD nun wie du schon sagtest selbst gezeichnet.
Wie hast du die Karte gezeichnet?
Könntest du das kurz erläutern mit welchen Werkzeugen?
Kann ich die von dir angehängte Datei auch verändern?
Ist das richtig so, dass wenn ich die Datei vergrößere die Ränder ausfransen?

MfG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe das mit Freehand gemacht aber in CD geht das genauso, zuerst habe ich mir das Bild in den Hintergrund gelegt und mittels dem Pfadwerkzeug / Bezierwerkzeug nachzeichnet und dann mit Frabe gefüllt.
Klar kannst du die Karte verwendend, mal abgesehen von Lizensrechten des Kartografischen Amtes sonst hätte ich sie nicht hochgeladen.
Wenn die Ränder ausfransen stimmt was nicht, sowas passiert eigentlich mit Vektordateien normalerweise nicht. Die EPS sollte eigentlich noch bearbeitbar sein, so das du die einzelnen Ankerpunkte anfassen kannst.

Gruß


----------

